
Udacity has laid off 5% of staff since August - smaili
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/28/online-education-unicorn-udacity-has-quietly-laid-off-5-of-staff-at-least-25-people-since-august/
======
ausjke
Whenever I need an online course I found myself always checking out udemy.

For academic courses you have edx, coursera etc, so what is making udacity
stand-out of the rest?

------
wpdev_63
Not surprising since the competition offers much more complete courses at a
better price.

~~~
sxp62000
Apart from the price, I prefer Udemy courses because I can check ratings and
reviews, so I know what I am paying for. With Udacity, it's a bit of a
mystery. It's like signing up for an interesting class in college and
realizing the professor is bad later. Also, it really bothers me that the
names Udemy and Udacity are so similar!!

~~~
Kagerjay
honestly wish all these MOOC's would just adopt something similar to Udemy.
Its just miles better than everything else out there in terms of its video UI,
course reviews, pricing, etc. Udemy doesn't have as much deep computer science
topics though found elsewhere though.

~~~
segmondy
Udemy is good for beginners, but suffers in quality for most courses.

~~~
AzzieElbab
Ditto for udacity. Although Peter Norvigs course is outstanding

------
ckdarby
When did laying off 5% of staff be worthy of HN?

~~~
tyingq
VC funded unicorn that has clearly stopped growing. Why wouldn't that be on
HN?

------
radicalgold
Well competitors are working on improving their service while udacity did not.
Like someone mentioned, they don't really stand out much

